# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Klikgebit

## appman

Ik heb sinds vandaag een klikgebit in mijn bovenkaak. Ik heb 6 implantaten in mijn bovenkaak laten zetten, en nu dus vandaag voor het eerst een klikgebit. Het zit prima, maar ik heb 1 vraag: Als ik het klikgebit uit wil doen om de implantaten te reinigen, kan ik het bijna niet uitkrijgen. Dan moet ik mijn nagels gebruiken en heel hard trekken, om het eruit te krijgen. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Wordt dat op den duur wat losser? Verder ben ik er erg blij mee.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo appman,

Fijn dat je tot nu toe tevreden bent over je klikgebit  :Smile: 
Mijn paps (tandtechnieker) zegt dat de tandarts die het klikgebit geplaatst heeft wel iets kan wijzigen in het klikgebit waardoor je deze makkelijker in en uit kan doen, maar het moet natuurlijk ook niet te makkelijk uit gaan of te los komen te zitten. 
Bij een drukknop bevestiging kan de matrix vergroot of verkleind worden en bij een staaf bevestiging kan een klemmetje aangepast worden heeft hij het over.
http://www.vanaalsttandtechniek.nl/front/?p=161 hier staat wel een plaatje van de drukknop en staaf constructie.
Als gevolg van slijtage wordt het op den duur wel makkelijker, maar dat duurt een hele tijd en het klikgebit moet ook niet te los komen te zitten.
Ik hoop dat je wat aan deze informatie hebt!
Succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## elisamad

een kennis van me heeft een klikgebit(onderkaak) wat in eerste instantie nogal vastzat en nu heeft ze,om het uit te doen alleen maar het puntje van haar tong nodig.
Bovendien heeft ze al; eens een ontsteking gehad en was de steeg van het implantaat alleens kapot...door het dagelijkse bewegen.Vandaar dat ik voor het ALL on Four systeem gekozen heb ..welk Nooit meer los hoeft,behalve 1x jaarlijkse controle in de tandkliniek.

----------

